# unrealircd startup problems and don't find the log file

## Heinzelmännchen

Hallo,

I have merged the unrealircd (net-irc/unrealircd-3.2.1-r1) and edit the unrealircd.conf (/etc/unrealircd/unrealircd.conf).

```
loadmodule "/usr/lib/unrealircd/modules/commands.so"

loadmodule "/usr/lib/unrealircd/modules/cloak.so";

me {

  name "irc.domain.no-ip.org" ;

  info "Hauptserver von DOMAIN.no-ip.org" ;

  numeric 1 ;

} ;

admin {

  "myadmin" ;

  "myadmin@doamin.no-ip.org" ;

} ;

class clients {

  pingfreg 90 ;

  maxclients 500 ;

  sendq 100000 ;

  recvq 8000 ;

} ;

class server {

  pingfreg 90 ;

  maxclients 50 ;

  sendq 100000 ;

  connfreg 100 ;

} ;

listen *:6660-6669 ;

drpass {

  restart "rspass" ;

  die "sdpass" ;

} ;

log "ircd.log" {

  maxsize 2097152 ;

  flags {

    oper ;

    server-connects ;

    errors ;

  } ;

} ;

log "ircd.stuff.log" {

  maxsize 2097152 ;

  flags {

    kline ;

    kills ;

    connects ;

    tkl ;

  } ;

} ;

set {

      ident {

            connect-timeout 19s;

            read-timeout 40s;

      };

      network-name       "irc.domain.no-ip.org";

      default-server     "irc.domain.no-ip.org";

      services-server    "services.irc.domain.no-ip.org";

      stats-server       "irc.domain.no-ip.org";

      help-channel       "#help";

      hiddenhost-prefix  "DOMAIN";

      prefix-quit        "Quit: ";

     cloak-keys {

           XXXXX;

           XXXXX;

           XXXXX;

     };

       hosts {

            local           "irc.domain.no-ip.org";

            global          "irc.domain.no-ip.org";

            coadmin         "irc.domain.no-ip.org";

            admin           "irc.domain.no-ip.org";

            servicesadmin   "irc.domain.no-ip.org";

            netadmin        "irc.domain.no-ip.org";

            host-on-oper-up "no";

      };

};

set {

      kline-address "myadmin@domain.no-ip.org";

      modes-on-connect   "+x";

      modes-on-oper      "+xwgsfF";

      snomask-on-oper    "+sefG";

      oper-auto-join     "#pub";

      modes-on-join      "+nt";

      dns {

            nameserver   127.0.0.1;

            timeout      2s;

            retries      2;

      };

      options {

            hide-ulines;

            identd-check;

            show-connect-info;

      };

      maxchannelsperuser          15;

      anti-spam-quit-message-time 10s;

      oper-only-stats             "*okGvEOQCHYntTDd";

      throttle {

            connections  4;

            period       60s;

      };

      anti-flood {

            nick-flood             3:60;

            unknown-flood-bantime  17s;

            unknown-flood-amount   4000;

      };

};

link services.irc.domain.no-ip.org  {

   username    *;

   hostname   192.168.0.1;

   port      6667;

   password-connect   "linkpass";

   password-receive   "linkpass";

   class servers;

        options {

                autoconnect;

        };

};

oper myadmin {

      class clients;

      from {

            userhost *@*;

      };

      password "test";

      flags {

            services-admin;

            admin;

            netadmin;

            global;

            can_rehash;

            can_die;

            can_restart;

            can_wallops;

            can_globops;

            can_localroute;

            can_globalroute;

            can_globalkill;

            can_kline;

            can_gzline;

            can_gkline;

            can_unkline;

            can_localnotice;

            can_globalnotice;

            can_zline;

            get_umodew;

            get_host;

            can_override;

      };

};

ulines {

 services.irc.domain.no-ip.org;

};

allow {

      ip       *@*;

      hostname *@*;

      class    clients;

      maxperip 3;

};
```

But, when I start /etc/init.d/unrealircd start then I get [!!] and I can't find any log file. The directory /var/log/unrealircd/ is empty.

I hope anyone can help me to run this server.

Best regards

Heinzelmännchen

----------

## sinetific

I have the same problem. I can start it with the command 'unrealircd' but not through init

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

Hi,

I have detached the probleme.

I have edit the init script of unrealircd. Here my Start function:

```
start() {

        ebegin "Starting unrealircd"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/bin/unrealircd \

                --chuid ${UNREALIRCD_USER} -- ${UNREALIRCD_OPTS}

        eend $?

}

```

I had any errors in my unrealircd.conf.

I hope that can help you.

Greetings

Heinzelmännchen

----------

## ghost_adsf

I've tried every thing I've read on these forums about getting the startup script working. Even the new start function posted here that was said to work doesn't. As the other people have stated; starting it manually works fine and there is no log in /var/log/unrealircd/ when the startup script fails. Anyone else have ANY ideas? This is quite annoying.

----------

## V0r[T3X]

This should fix it:

```

cd /etc

chown -R unrealircd unrealircd/

```

----------

## Shan

Thanks for that Vor[T3X]; had me scratching my head when #unrealircd reported no config problems yet runing the init script failed.

----------

## crash3k

it appears you also should make two other changes:

```

ln -s /var/lib/unrealircd/ /etc/unrealircd/tmp

chown -R unrealircd /usr/lib/unrealircd/

```

I was running into the same problems, for some reason /usr/lib/unrealircd/ was set to root, my /etc/unrealircd/ was unrealircd by default, but after changing the lib dir and checking it's etc, it still couldn't find the cloak.so module in tmp, the symlink corrected that.

Hope it helps future attempts by people setting it up  :Smile: 

----------

